# Activities



## Kiral (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey Guys, 

Im just wondering if any of you know of any games or anything at all really I can do with my baby tiel. 

He doesnt really like being petted, but hes completely tame other than that, any ideas?


----------



## claire2010a (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm in the never-ending process of rehabbing a formerly aggressive and cagebound tiel who really doesn't understand play... we have what I call "Be A Birdie" time. 

I don't know if it will be of any assistance with a baby, but you can see what we do in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5ab3ylwq7c

This may not seem like much of a game, but trust me that for this guy, that's really really frisky play.


----------



## miken77 (Jun 22, 2010)

I put a mirror out and some millet nearby. Both of mine drag it over to the mirror and watches themselves eat. Maybe try whistling some tunes, or tease with some treats (as in playfully make them chase it down).


----------

